# [SOLVED] Nexthop has invalid gateway

## Frautoincnam

hi,

I'm installing Gentoo on a VPS, and I have a network problem I don't understand

My fixed IPv4 : AAA.BBB.219.143

Gateway : AAA.BBB.216.1

Here what I get when I use dhcp (but I'd like to not use dhcp and make fixed config as suggested on some forums of the VPS) :

```
$ ifconfig eth0

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet AAA.BBB.219.143  netmask 255.255.255.255  broadcast AAA.BBB.219.143

        inet6 fe80::84b7:a6c1:9f41:498a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether fa:16:3e:77:ac:2a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2474  bytes 191990 (187.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1658  bytes 201270 (196.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

```
ip route

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         AAA.BBB.216.1   0.0.0.0         UG    2      0        0 eth0

AAA.BBB.216.1   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    2      0        0 eth0
```

but with /etc/conf.d/net :

```
config_eth0="AAA.BBB.219.143/32 brd AAA.BBB.219.143"

routes_eth0="default via AAA.BBB.216.1"
```

when I restart net.eth0, I get this error :

```
 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   AAA.BBB.219.143/32 ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via AAA.BBB.216.1 ...

Error: Nexthop has invalid gateway.                                                          [ !! ]
```

But, if I manualy set routes like :

```
ip route add AAA.BBB.216.1 dev eth0

ip route add default via AAA.BBB.216.1
```

All is ok and works fine.

What do I need to put in my /etc/conf.d/net please ?Last edited by Frautoincnam on Sat Apr 17, 2021 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## user

A gateway address can only be on a directly connected network.

AAA.BBB.216.1/32 is not part of AAA.BBB.219.143/32 and for the local host not known yet which interface to use.

Try to incorporate your manual steps

```
routes_eth0="AAA.BBB.216.1/32 dev eth0

default via AAA.BBB.216.1"
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Frautoincnam,

Normally the gateway is in the same subnet as your IP but

```
Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         AAA.BBB.216.1   0.0.0.0         UG    2      0        0 eth0

AAA.BBB.216.1   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    2      0        0 eth0
```

says that your 'subnet'  only has a single IP so your gateway is outside your subnet.

That's your problem.

----------

## pietinger

 *Frautoincnam wrote:*   

> My fixed IPv4 : AAA.BBB.219.143
> 
> Gateway : AAA.BBB.216.1

 

If these addresses are correct you must do:

1. Read this chapter: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Networking#Understanding_network_terminology

2. to understand why you need a netmask of 255.255.252.0 (=128+64+32+16+8+4 = 6 bits)

216 = 128+64+0+16+8+0 + 0+0

219 = 128+64+0+16+8+0 + 2+1

 *Frautoincnam wrote:*   

> What do I need to put in my /etc/conf.d/net please ?

 

Solution should be:

 *Frautoincnam wrote:*   

> but with /etc/conf.d/net :

 

=>

```
config_eth0="AAA.BBB.219.143 netmask 255.255.252.0 brd AAA.BBB.219.255"

routes_eth0="default via AAA.BBB.216.1"
```

P.S.: This is the same:

```
config_eth0="AAA.BBB.219.143/22 brd AAA.BBB.219.255"

routes_eth0="default via AAA.BBB.216.1"
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Frautoincnam,

An OVH VPS by any chance?

You need some of this or your netmask is incorrect.

Your VPS provider will tell you more.

----------

## Frautoincnam

@all: First, thanks a lot for your help.

 *user wrote:*   

> A gateway address can only be on a directly connected network.
> 
> ```
> routes_eth0="AAA.BBB.216.1/32 dev eth0
> 
> ...

 

doesn't work :

```
Error: either "to" is duplicate, or "default" is a garbage.                                  [ !! ]
```

                                        *******************************************

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> your 'subnet' only has a single IP so your gateway is outside your subnet.

 

I understood that

 *Quote:*   

> That's your problem.

 

But no choice.

 *Quote:*   

> An OVH VPS by any chance?

 

Yes !

 *Quote:*   

> You need some of this or your netmask is incorrect.

 

I'll have a look

 *Quote:*   

> Your VPS provider will tell you more.

 

OVH ? tell something ? Hmmmm  :Very Happy: 

                                        *******************************************

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> 1. Read this chapter: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Networking#Understanding_network_terminology

 

I promise I'll read it again !

 *Quote:*   

> 2. to understand why you need a netmask of 255.255.252.0 (=128+64+32+16+8+4 = 6 bits) 

 

My problem was here.

I tried AAA.BBB.219.143/22 but with "brb AAA.BBB.219.143", as I could see in the "ifconfig" from dhcp configuration.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> config_eth0="AAA.BBB.219.143/22 brd AAA.BBB.219.255"
> 
> ...

 

Works !

But I dont have the same result with ifconfig (as with dhcp) :

```
eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet AAA.BBB.219.143  netmask 255.255.252.0  broadcast AAA.BBB.219.255

        ether fa:16:3e:77:ac:2a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1595576  bytes 124229157 (118.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1562326  bytes 4038241973 (3.7 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

and no IPV6.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Frautoincnam,

When I was with OVH they were absolutely hopeless and that's being kind.

However, the user contributed documentation was OK.

You really only have a single IP so setting your netmask to anything other than 255.255.255.255 is not the right way to fix it.

You need a static route to your gateway, then the default rout will work as expected.

IPv6 is an entirely separate nest of vipers.

It can but does not normally use dhcp. Configuration is fairly automatic.

Do you hawe an IPv6 address that starts with a 2?

If not, you don't have a public IP address.

Do you have a /64 or just a single IPv6 address?

The

```
inet6 fe80::84b7:a6c1:9f41:498a
```

you showed  is only a local IP.

I don't remember if its site local or link local but its not rotatable anyway.

----------

## Frautoincnam

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Frautoincnam,
> 
> When I was with OVH they were absolutely hopeless and that's being kind.
> 
> However, the user contributed documentation was OK.

 

I saw a lot of posts on their forums where VPS users say that OVH does not answer them on this subject, that the configuration of the VPS is not their responsibility.

 *Quote:*   

> You really only have a single IP so setting your netmask to anything other than 255.255.255.255 is not the right way to fix it.
> 
> You need a static route to your gateway, then the default rout will work as expected.

 

Si @pietinger is not a solution for me ?

 *Quote:*   

> IPv6 is an entirely separate nest of vipers.
> 
> It can but does not normally use dhcp. Configuration is fairly automatic.

 

Ok. I don't really know anything about IPV6.

 *Quote:*   

> Do you hawe an IPv6 address that starts with a 2?

 

Yes ! 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ

 *Quote:*   

> Do you have a /64 or just a single IPv6 address?

 

I don't really know.

But they give me a gateway IPV6 : 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1

 *Quote:*   

> The
> 
> ```
> inet6 fe80::84b7:a6c1:9f41:498a
> ```
> ...

 

Ok.

----------

## Frautoincnam

 *Frautoincnam wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   2. to understand why you need a netmask of 255.255.252.0 (=128+64+32+16+8+4 = 6 bits)  
> 
> My problem was here.

 

Or not.

It works too with "brb AAA.BBB.219.143".

So I don't remember what I tried that didn't work.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Frautoincnam,

It works for the wrong reasons.

If you want to try a static IPv6 setup, add it into the 

```
routes_eth0="AAA.BBB.216.1/32 dev eth0

default via AAA.BBB.216.1"
```

statements.

```
config_eth0="192.168.122.104/24

             2a01:4f8:x.y.z::8001/96"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.122.1

             default via fe80::5054:ff:fe07:3867"
```

That's from a KVM of on mine. Use your numbers, not mine :)

If you run 

```
ping6 ff02::2 -I eth0
```

responses will all be from routers.

Pick one. There may only be one.

----------

## Frautoincnam

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> It works for the wrong reasons.

 

The only solution is to ask OVH so ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 2a01:4f8:x.y.z::8001/96"
> ```
> ...

 

really with ::8001/96 ?

Or just MY own IPV6 I described as 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ/96

I don't know if your "x.y.z" is my "XXX.YYY.ZZZZ"

And /96 ? not /64 ?

 *Quote:*   

> If you run 
> 
> ```
> ping6 ff02::2 -I eth0
> ```
> ...

 

with "2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ/96"

I get :

```
# ping6 ff02::2 -I eth0

ping6: Warning: source address might be selected on device other than: eth0

PING ff02::2(ff02::2) from :: eth0: 56 octets de données

64 octets de 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1 : icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 temps=0.292 ms

64 octets de 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1 : icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 temps=0.174 ms

64 octets de 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1 : icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 temps=0.136 ms

64 octets de 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1 : icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 temps=0.237 ms

64 octets de 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1 : icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 temps=0.135 ms

64 octets de 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1 : icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 temps=0.174 ms

^C

--- statistiques ping ff02::2 ---

6 paquets transmis, 6 reçus, 0% packet loss, time 5115ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.135/0.191/0.292/0.056 ms

# ping6 google.com -I eth0

PING google.com(fra16s49-in-x0e.1e100.net (2a00:1450:4001:80f::200e)) from 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ eth0: 56 octets de données

64 octets de fra07s64-in-x200e.1e100.net (2a00:1450:4001:80f::200e) : icmp_seq=1 ttl=111 temps=12.9 ms

64 octets de fra07s64-in-x200e.1e100.net (2a00:1450:4001:80f::200e) : icmp_seq=2 ttl=111 temps=11.4 ms

64 octets de fra07s64-in-x200e.1e100.net (2a00:1450:4001:80f::200e) : icmp_seq=3 ttl=111 temps=11.4 ms

64 octets de fra16s49-in-x0e.1e100.net (2a00:1450:4001:80f::200e) : icmp_seq=4 ttl=111 temps=11.4 ms

^C

--- statistiques ping google.com ---

4 paquets transmis, 4 reçus, 0% packet loss, time 3005ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 11.397/11.786/12.910/0.648 ms
```

Is it ok ?Last edited by Frautoincnam on Sat Apr 17, 2021 3:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Frautoincnam,

Use whatever OVH gave you. I was only showing the syntax.

I have a heztner server that has one IPv4 address and a /64 IPv6 subnet.

The /64 is subnetted to the KVMs. A /96 each is plenty.

----------

## pietinger

 *Frautoincnam wrote:*   

> Si @pietinger is not a solution for me ?

 

Yes, it is not a solution for you.

In case of doubt the answer is always: Trust Neddy ...

... because even a network specialist can be wrong. I thought your netmask (/32) is a typo, because /22 would be generally the correct answer for your problem. But not in your special case. You must know: A network mask with all bits set (/32 = 255.255.255.255) means: There is no network (or: you are the network  :Smile:  ). Your host is then only able to talk with a specified router. This will be done usually for telephones, network TVs ... and in some cases for a vpn (or for point-to-point-connections; there is also an old Windows solution). I dont know OVH and the last time I played with a VPNs is many years. If Neddy knows OVH he surely can help you further.

----------

## Frautoincnam

 *pietinger wrote:*   

> In case of doubt the answer is always: Trust Neddy ...

 

 :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> You must know: A network mask with all bits set (/32 = 255.255.255.255) means: There is no network (or: you are the network  ).

 

I understood that.

 *Quote:*   

> Your host is then only able to talk with a specified router. This will be done usually for telephones, network TVs ... and in some cases for a vpn (or for point-to-point-connections; there is also an old Windows solution). I dont know OVH and the last time I played with a VPNs is many years. If Neddy knows OVH he surely can help you further.

 

Ok. I'll ask OVH.

But for the moment, I'll work with the DHCP config.

But thank you anyway for your help. I still learned some things   :Wink: 

----------

## Frautoincnam

 *Frautoincnam wrote:*   

> Ok. I'll ask OVH.

 

But, I realize that I can"t ask them, because that's a real problem of configuration.

Because with :

```
config_eth0="AAA.BBB.219.143/32 brd AAA.BBB.219.143"
```

I can set routes with :

```
ip route add AAA.BBB.216.1 dev eth0

ip route add default via AAA.BBB.216.1
```

And I have my 255.255.255.255 mask.

The problem is to add this in my configuration.

So, now, I have

```
dns_domain_lo="vps.ovh.net"

dns_servers_eth0="1.1.1.2 213.186.33.99"

dns_domain_eth0="vps.ovh.net"

dns_search_eth0="vps.ovh.net"

config_eth0="   AAA.BBB.219.143/32 brd AAA.BBB.219.143

                2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ/96"

routes_eth0="   default via 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1"

postup() {

        if [ "${IFACE}" = "eth0" ] ; then

                ip route add AAA.BBB.216.1 dev eth0

                ip route add default via AAA.BBB.216.1

        fi

}
```

And it seems to be nice.

```
eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet AAA.BBB.219.143  netmask 255.255.255.255  broadcast AAA.BBB.219.143

        inet6 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether fa:16:3e:77:ac:2a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1627248  bytes 126445339 (120.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1592728  bytes 4062876885 (3.7 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

I hope you'll confirm.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Frautoincnam,

```
2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ/96
```

is unlikely to be correct.

OVH will have allocated you a /64 or more likely a /128, just a single address.

The 

```
postup() {

        if [ "${IFACE}" = "eth0" ] ; then

                ip route add AAA.BBB.216.1 dev eth0

                ip route add default via AAA.BBB.216.1

        fi

}
```

is not required. It can all be written in 

```
routes_eth0="   default via 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1" 
```

I'm not sure how though.

----------

## Frautoincnam

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ/96
> ```
> ...

 

Ok.

 *Quote:*   

> OVH will have allocated you a /64 or more likely a /128, just a single address.

 

I couldn't find the information in my OVH space, so tested 128 => error, 64 => no error.

Seems to be /64  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> It can all be written in 
> 
> ```
> routes_eth0="   default via 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1" 
> ```
> ...

 

Oh ok, but how ?

I couldn't find any example with such a situation.

It is also a little bit the purpose of my first message  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> I'm not sure how though.

 

me neither precisely  :Laughing: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Frautoincnam,

This page says you have a /128, if your VPS is on that page.

You will need to do the same host route thing as IPv4 needs to set in up properly. 

Wild guess ... you need a host route. As it goes to exactly one host, not a network, its a /32

```
routes_eth0="   default via 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1

                AAA.BBB.216.1/32

                default via AAA.BBB.216.1
```

The AAA.BBB.216.1/32 host route must be set before the default route or the kernel will net be able to reach the next hop.

I can't test easily as as I don't have a setup like that.

----------

## Frautoincnam

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> This page says you have a /128, if your VPS is on that page.

 

Mine is "Starter". Not in the "compare" page. I'm not able to find details about it.

 *Quote:*   

> You will need to do the same host route thing as IPv4 needs to set in up properly. 

 

I don't really understand what you mean here.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> routes_eth0="   default via 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1
> 
> ...

 

Ok !

 *Quote:*   

> I can't test easily as as I don't have a setup like that.

 

It seems to be ok for me.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Frautoincnam,

All the VPS on the compare page have 

```
IPv4 address    1

IPv6 address    /128
```

or one of each.

The starter VPS is lower cost, so it will not be any better.

Ahh, it's here and its the same in the connectivity department.

-- edit --

Your IPv6 needs the same thing. For IPv6 a host route is /128, not /32

----------

## Frautoincnam

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> All the VPS on the compare page have 
> 
> ```
> IPv4 address    1
> 
> ...

 

with /128, I get :

```
RTNETLINK answers: No route to host                                                          [ !! ]
```

and no error with /64.

 *Quote:*   

> The starter VPS is lower cost, so it will not be any better.

 

/64 is better than /128 ?

 *Quote:*   

> Your IPv6 needs the same thing. For IPv6 a host route is /128, not /32

 

Surely because of my bad english, it's not better.

You suggest me to make some other modification in my actual config ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Frautoincnam,

To make IPv4 work correctly, you need a host route to your IPv4 gateway, so that the default route can work.

That's the 

```
routes_eth0=" 

                AAA.BBB.216.1/32

                default via AAA.BBB.216.1
```

As you have only one IPv6 address, you need the same thing.

```
routes_eth0=" 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1/128

                default via 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1
```

An IPv4 address consists of 32 bits, hence the /32

An IPv6 address is 128 bits, hence the /128. Both say to reach a single host.

Putting it together in a single statement.  

```
routes_eth0=" 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1/128

              default via 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1

              AAA.BBB.216.1/32

              default via AAA.BBB.216.1
```

The host routes must appear before the default route that uses the host route. Other than that, ordering is not imporrtant.

As you have single IP addresses, your system does not belong to any subnet.

----------

## Frautoincnam

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> routes_eth0=" 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1/128
> 
> ...

 

Ok, it's much clearer now. Sorry for being so "heavy".

```
 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   AAA.BBB.219.143/32 ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ/64 ...                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1/128 ...                                                          [ ok ]

 *     default via 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     AAA.BBB.216.1/32 ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 *     default via AAA.BBB.216.1 ...                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Waiting for tentative IPv6 addresses to complete DAD (5 seconds) ..                     [ ok ]
```

```
# ifconfig eth0

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet AAA.BBB.219.143  netmask 255.255.255.255  broadcast AAA.BBB.219.143

        inet6 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::f816:3eff:fe77:ac2a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether fa:16:3e:77:ac:2a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1187965  bytes 82903199 (79.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1182202  bytes 3075588337 (2.8 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

# ip -6 route 

2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1 dev eth0 metric 2 pref medium

2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::/64 dev eth0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

fe80::/64 dev eth0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

multicast ff00::/8 dev eth0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

default via 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1 dev eth0 metric 2 pref medium

# route -6 -n

Table de routage IPv6 du noyau

Destination                    Next Hop                   Flag Met Ref Use If

::1/128                        ::                         Un   0   4     0 lo

2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1/128       ::                         U    2   2     0 eth0

2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ/128    ::                         Un   0   2     0 eth0

2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::/64         ::                         U    256 1     0 eth0

fe80::f816:3eff:fe77:ac2a/128  ::                         Un   0   2     0 eth0

fe80::/64                      ::                         U    256 1     0 eth0

ff00::/8                       ::                         U    256 2     0 eth0

::/0                           2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1       UG   2   1     0 eth0
```

Does all this seem normal to you?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Frautoincnam,

Not everyone's first language is English and I try to point the way rather than say "do this".

You are not being heavy.  Teaching fishing means I point the way too far ahead on some occasions.

Where does the 

```
2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::/64 dev eth0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium 
```

come from?

I would not expect to see that but its possible that OVH's router does that.

If its not coming out of your net file its OK.

----------

## Frautoincnam

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Not everyone's first language is English and I try to point the way rather than say "do this".
> 
> You are not being heavy.  Teaching fishing means I point the way too far ahead on some occasions.

 

You're right. I aggree with all of that, of course. And I like learning. But sometime, it's embarassing to ask, ask and ask...

 *Quote:*   

> Where does the 
> 
> ```
> 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::/64 dev eth0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium 
> ```
> ...

 

Of course from my config  :Wink: 

I modified like (nothing else in) /etc/conf.d/net (/64 to /128):

```
dns_servers_eth0="1.1.1.2 213.186.33.99"

dns_domain="mydomain"

dns_search="mydomain"

config_eth0="   AAA.BBB.219.143/32 brd AAA.BBB.219.143

                2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ/128"

routes_eth0="   2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1/128

                default via 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1

                AAA.BBB.216.1/32

                default via AAA.BBB.216.1"
```

 *Quote:*   

> I would not expect to see that but its possible that OVH's router does that.
> 
> If its not coming out of your net file its OK.

 

```
# ifconfig eth0 | anonyme 

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet AAA.BBB.219.143  netmask 255.255.255.255  broadcast AAA.BBB.219.143

        inet6 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::f816:3eff:fe77:ac2a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether fa:16:3e:77:ac:2a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1197619  bytes 83608442 (79.7 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1189537  bytes 3077120396 (2.8 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

# route -6 -n | anonyme 

Table de routage IPv6 du noyau

Destination                    Next Hop                   Flag Met Ref Use If

::1/128                        ::                         Un   0   4     0 lo

2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1/128       ::                         U    2   1     0 eth0

2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ/128    ::                         Un   0   3     0 eth0

2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ/128    ::                         U    256 2     0 eth0

fe80::f816:3eff:fe77:ac2a/128  ::                         Un   0   3     0 eth0

fe80::/64                      ::                         U    256 1     0 eth0

ff00::/8                       ::                         U    256 2     0 eth0

::/0                           2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1       UG   2   2     0 eth0

# ip -6 route | anonyme 

2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1 dev eth0 metric 2 pref medium

2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::ZZZZ dev eth0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

fe80::/64 dev eth0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

multicast ff00::/8 dev eth0 proto kernel metric 256 pref medium

default via 2001:41d0:XXX:YYY::1 dev eth0 metric 2 pref medium
```

Better now ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Frautoincnam,

That's it. Well done!

----------

## Frautoincnam

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> That's it. Well done!

 

Thank you very much for all your help.

----------

